# You know you're a true haunter when...



## Eldritch_Horror

We get the weird looks...

From our family members...

From our neighbors...

From store clerks...

From complete strangers!

Let's have some fun with it. Just finish the sentence.

"You know you're a true haunter when...

... you take your family out for dinner at KFC and you take the bones home for props!"


----------



## Bone To Pick

... you're upset by how green your front lawn looks..


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

you hold up new objects at stores and yard sales and ask your spouse whether this could be made to look old and spooky.

you go out late at night or early in the morning on garbage days to "shop" for props.

you have saved things that break because you think you could make something out of them.

you are building Halloween stuff... in April.


----------



## Bone To Pick

... you need to sell off family heirlooms to make more room in storage for your tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you have no room in your storage because of the tombstones.


----------



## sharpobject

.... your craft room has skeletons hanging all over and the boxes on the shelves are labeled heads, hands, teeth, eyeballs, cheesecloth, etc.


----------



## Spooky1

When you actually have a skeleton (or 2) in your closet.


----------



## Bone To Pick

... you contemplate letting your beer get warm while you use the mini-fridge to chill fog.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

...you absolutely, positively HAVE TO HAVE the hottest new toy at Christmastime... so you can tear it apart and make it into a prop.


----------



## scareme

...you walk into the nearest thrift store, the clerk looks at you and says "We've got some new Halloween things in you will love.", and it's only May.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the neighborhood kids brag to their friends about living on your street.


----------



## Devils Chariot

your in and out of the Do-it center (osh/homedepot/lowes/ace) 5 times in one day, and nothing you buy makes any sense. And you have higbys all over your hands.


----------



## scareme

... you know what a higby is.


----------



## Draik41895

The police get a call about zombies and knows your the reason


----------



## ShadyHallows

....Nov. 1st rolls around and your "behind"


----------



## Devils Chariot

your christmas list included various skulls and webcasters!


----------



## sharpobject

.... you find yourself at estate sales spending more time in the garages and basements then you do anywhere else in the house.


----------



## The Archivist

When you call the Coroner's office and ask to go on a ride along just to get ideas.

When your neighbors get nervous when they see the truck from the morgue unload several cases of body bags to your door.

When you let the milk sit out overnight just to see what happens and think of all the ways you can use it for your haunt.

When you go into a candle store on Valentine's Day and ask for a candle that smells like a rotting corpse.

When your friends finally get over their shock and get you, for your birthday, brain molds, skulls, and other halloween related items.


----------



## Draik41895

You go out and by pantyhose and tell the clerk their for your corpse


----------



## Devils Chariot

Draik41895 said:


> You go out and by pantyhose and tell the clerk their for your corpse


LOL I'm dying over here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...your vacation plans include a number of cemetery visits for inspiration.


----------



## Draik41895

you by a six pack of beer "it need it to help out with the dead guy in my garage."


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... your neighbors set up lawn chairs when they see you taking measurements on your front porch


----------



## MotelSixx

Eldritch_Horror said:


> ... your neighbors set up lawn chairs when they see you taking measurements on your front porch


Aint that the truth!!!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx

..... If you have to move an obscene amount of props to get the lawnmower out; then you opt to cut the lawn with the weedwacker cause its easy access.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you have more Buckies than children.


----------



## Bone To Pick

... you're your own best customer at your yard sale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...your Christmas decorations fit in one box and your Halloween decorations fit in six boxes, half the basement, two sheds, the attic, and part of the guest room.


----------



## Just Whisper

...your neighbors give someone directions to their home, tell them they live 3 blocks over from the Halloween House and the people know where they are talking about.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... the cobwebby looking curtains you put in the front window for Halloween stay up year-round. (Mine are going on year three!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you guys are a riot!


----------



## Spooklights

When you put up one or two decorations in June...just because you're already tired of waiting for Halloween to get here.


----------



## Bone To Pick

... it never occurs to you to actually use the shiaztu massager as a massager.


----------



## Just Whisper

You have more stuffed animated toys in the shed than your kids ever had in their toy box. But none of yours have any fur.


----------



## DeathTouch

Your porch collapes, taking out more than 5 props.


----------



## sharpobject

You're thrilled when you find out your surgery is scheduled for AFTER Ironstock !!! Woohoo !!


----------



## DeathTouch

Your dog, Mr. Jiggles, likes to be known as Dr. Von Woffenstine during Halloween season.


----------



## Draik41895

you can be typing on the computer and still get a higby,CRAP!!! that hurt...


----------



## RoxyBlue

..you have to explain the presence of coffins and body parts in your basement to the HVAC repair guy.


----------



## Devils Chariot

...when you have nightmares about the dead rising from their graves, but they're not going to be finished in time!!!


----------



## Just Whisper

When you have this conversation at Home Depot, in May:
"Okay, let's see. You have one bucket of drywall. A gallon of gray latex paint. 2 pc 1/2" PVC. 3 sheets of foam insulation. A box of wood screws. 8 pc of rebar. And some chicken wire. That'll be $123.98. Looks like you're planning some home improvement projects."

"Nope. Building some corpses and a bunch of tombstones."

chirp chirp (blank stare)................."Have a nice day ma'am."


----------



## Wildcat

You place a skull in the drill press and when the neighbours walk by they wave without a second look.

Your daughter is sick 11:30pm on Halloween and you take her to the hospital. When you walk into the emergency room in full zombie mode the attending nurse says "Wow that's good this year.... Is that real glass?"

Both from last year.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

...you ask the local EMTs if you could do a 'ride along' to get some inspiration.


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> ...your Christmas decorations fit in one box and your Halloween decorations fit in six boxes, half the basement, two sheds, the attic, and part of the guest room.


Amen


----------



## MotelSixx

....when 'code enforcement' rolls up to check your building permit for the 'addition'!!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... when you employ the use of a large hammer and a blowtorch to "Make improvements".


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ...your Christmas decorations fit in one box and your Halloween decorations fit in six boxes, half the basement, two sheds, the attic, and part of the guest room.


You for got to mention the crawl space filled with Halloween props and decorations, but let's be honest honey, we do have two boxes of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...........when you get GreatStuff stuck to your hands for several days, and no way to remove it!.... you know who you are....lol


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... you travel to Home Depot, Lowes, Victoria's Secret, Walmart, three yard sales, a dollar store and a beer distributor all in one day just to get all the stuff you need to make a prop.


----------



## Draik41895

what could you possibly need at victorias secret!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

you get excited by the smell of artifical fog


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Draik41895 said:


> what could you possibly need at victorias secret!?!?!?!?


Just window shopping. 

(I knew someone was going to ask about that when I added it.  )


----------



## Draik41895

actually,wouldnt it be fun to go there and say you need pantyhose for you corpse!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

At those prices, I'd rather buy a real corpse!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... you ask your friends, family and neighbors to collect oddball things for you like bread twist ties and toilet paper tubes, etc. and they do it without even asking what you need it for.


----------



## spideranne

You're excited that your fence blew down in a wind storm because now you can use the wood to make stuff.


----------



## Just Whisper

Draik41895 said:


> actually,wouldnt it be fun to go there and say you need pantyhose for you corpse!


Except we all know that you actually wore them Draik. Don't make me go find the post and quote it. LOL 

In reference to the Great Stuff stuck on your hands for 2 days....ummmm, wouldn't that be about most of us? Or was it just me? I don't think so. Raise your hand if you have had GS stuck on them for more than one day? Okay, keep them up while I count. 1,2...7,8,9...14,15...yeah, I thought so. Okay, hands down. Thanks everyone for participating.

You know you're a true haunter when students from a local medical school come to your house, explaining that they broke their exam skeleton, and need one to study. Could they borrow one of yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...most of the accessories in your home are Halloween-related


----------



## Monk

Eldritch_Horror said:


> ... you ask your friends, family and neighbors to collect oddball things for you like bread twist ties and toilet paper tubes, etc. and they do it without even asking what you need it for.


don't forget deodorant balls.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

...you've started a question for a store clerk with, "This may sound odd, but do you sell...", on more than one occasion.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...you've got more than 10 flickering lanterns, but you never go camping.


----------



## Just Whisper

If you have more recipes for paper mache than your mother had for baked goods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...your dog is afraid to go into your basement where you store the buckies.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... you rearrange the props you have in storage so they each get a chance to be seen.


----------



## Just Whisper

Eldritch_Horror said:


> ... you rearrange the props you have in storage so they each get a chance to be seen.


I rearrange mine so each one can be in a position for me to talk to them when I go into the storage area. They get lonely.


----------



## DeathTouch

The FBI now has you on their most haunted list.


----------



## Spooklights

You get tired of the Patriotic Music on July 4, and put on a haunt soundtrack instead.


----------



## Dixie

You have a special shelf in your fridge just for paper mache paste and mache clay..... all year long!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you spend more time shopping at Curbies than the grocery store.


----------



## Spooky1

You go to Michaels the first week of July to see what Halloween items are on the shelf (and wonder why there isn't more).


----------



## spideranne

Spooky1 said:


> You go to Michaels the first week of July to see what Halloween items are on the shelf (and wonder why there isn't more).


And you read the lables on the shelves of the stuff that isn't even out yet to try to figure out if it will be any good.


----------



## jaege

Frankie-s Girl said:


> you go out late at night or early in the morning on garbage days to "shop" for props.


LOL. Now that's funny. Just picturing it in my head makes me laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cleaning your house is SO much less important than getting that new tombstone finished, then starting another, and another, and.......


----------



## sparky

......the police show up on Halloween to direct traffic around your house!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the police show up at your house because someone reported dead bodies in your yard.


----------



## DeathTouch

...People wonder why you have black finger nail polish on when it was just you painting one of your props again.


----------



## toymaker

you walk into someone's work shop, see a pile of pink foam and think..tombstone


----------



## Creep Cringle

you visit a haunted house and walk out disapointed because you already have everything in there.


----------



## Wildcat

Your neighbours no longer react when you unload a new corpse on the lawn.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....after diggin' up your clothes from the ground after 3 months, you get a ear-to-ear smile 'cuz that suit jacket rotted just long enough!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...your neighbors bring you their old clothing for your props instead of taking it to Goodwill


----------



## KStone

...You sit out back at Goodwill waiting for someone to haul "new" stuff in.


----------



## KStone

...You're out at night, up in a ladder, sawing limbs down from some of your parents trees on their farm, because they look 'creepy' for your graveyard.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.....when you skip paying a bill to get a "one time" Halloween deal! (blush)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fiend4Halloween said:


> .....when you skip paying a bill to get a "one time" Halloween deal! (blush)


Hmmm, I believe there's a story behind that one


----------



## nixie

Your heart does a little flutter when you notice the clock reads 10:31.


----------



## The Archivist

when you go into a store and ask the manager if he/she will let you put up the merchandise just so you will see what's available before anyone else. (Did that today at local Party City. Unfortunately manager said no. )


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you're so intent on looking for scare ideas when you watch a horror movie that you have no idea what the plot was when it's over.


----------



## Rahnefan

...your wedding ring vanishes without explanation but your mache is looking fine.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

..........when you think about hooking up a pneumatic prop to scare the repo man when he comes to get your car


----------



## Dark Angel 27

CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> ..........when you think about hooking up a pneumatic prop to scare the repo man when he comes to get your car


hahahahaha! great idea!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...........when your couch, sofa. loveseat, dining rooom table, have some kind of latex, stain, adhesive, smudge, on them that just won't come out.


----------



## scareme

....you are at a party visiting, and you keep trying to turn the conversation to Halloween with everyone you talk to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you can't really have a coherent conversation about anything BUT Halloween.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

...if you call the wife/hubby to explain that you bought a table saw, bandsaw, etc.. on your way to work, for halloween purposes, and then ask "So, how much trouble am I in?"


----------



## Night Watchman

... you go everyday to Walmart to see if they have put Halloween stuff out and it is only August.

They just started to after Labour day, what took them so long.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....your on a first name basis with the employess of home improvement stores....but you never bought anything for actual home improvement.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

when the smell of fog makes you happy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

.....you keep every piece of scrap you have cuz you might could maybe use it someday in the future for a prop


----------



## Spooklights

...you are on night shift and you arrange to take your vacation Halloween Week, so you can stay home and work the foggers for the folks who drive their kids past your yard.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You go to the Halloween store, and describe to the staff how every moving prop works.


----------



## slightlymad

You make a tomb stone for your last house to explain why its not haunted anymore.


----------



## mickkell

That was great,you guys are so clever.Voice of experience I suspect.LOL


----------



## jaege

slightlymad said:


> You make a tomb stone for your last house to explain why its not haunted anymore.


Okay, that made me laugh. Only a true blue ...and greenish and sort of purple, with a little red ... haunter would do that.


----------



## scareme

Your dreams are even about Halloween.


----------



## jaege

You are okay with summer ending because fall is the spirit season


----------



## Erebus

You have multiple dreams about it being halloween day and you haven't set anything up and kids are starting to trick or treat and you wake up in a panic and sweaty. And it's only April.


----------



## morbidmike

when you take dressed up kids corpses and make props outta them


----------



## The Creepster

when the police know where your house is because of the Halloween setup you have


----------



## morbidmike

When people take the long way home to avoid your house due to your props


----------



## The Creepster

When you are me


----------



## morbidmike

A guy in a tutu and unitard!!!!!

when kids tell their parents from 5 blocks away there scared to trick or treat that house and point to yours


----------



## rottincorps

When you build your own coffin to be cremated in....or just to be used a the lawn prop that just gets better every year.


----------



## morbidmike

when you build a coffin to your wifes spec's just in case


----------



## rottincorps

you have the cops show up to investigate a report of a cadaver on your lawn


----------



## morbidmike

when you stare at your setup from the road and have to add more blood to certain prpos


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you spend more time in cemeteries than in church


----------



## DeathTouch

You know your kids birthdays only because you have them writen down on the tombstones out front.


----------



## Evil Queen

...you start grocery shopping for unusual foods because they would look cool drenched in blood.


----------



## Goblin

When you're building props in your sleep


----------



## debbie5

...when you have a 3 ring binder full of tombstones, sketches, pics & gross foods recipes....

....when you have enough various costumes & costume parts to never have to shop for a full costume. 


...when your family starts saying "ENOUGH with the Halloween crap!" in July...


...when you are looking forward to your shipment of props more than the shipment of adult toys.... (SORRY_ TMI!)


----------



## Goblin

When you visit the scene of an accident looking for props


----------



## Evil Andrew

...when you plan your family vacations at certain times, to certain cities, so that you are accidentally, coincidentally able to attend any haunt conventions that might be happening there.....


----------



## debbie5

...when YOU ARE FREAKING OUT RIGHT ABOUT NOW!


----------



## Goblin

You look at things as a good Halloween prop


----------



## Evil Andrew

....your kids call the neighbors' Halloween decorations "lame".


----------



## Goblin

When neighbors come to you for decorating ideas


----------



## Evil Andrew

When the ToTs parents want to take pictures of their kids standing in _your _graveyard !


----------



## Goblin

When you can assemble props in your sleep


----------



## Evil Andrew

When it's only 3 days after Halloween, and you are already thinking of what new props to make


----------



## Goblin

You surf the internet lookingfor ideas


----------



## Evil Andrew

... You post your work on the Internet for others to _try_ and copy


----------



## Goblin

You ask a funeral home for leftover parts


----------



## Evil Andrew

You take a part time job at the funeral home, just to get the employee discount....


----------



## Goblin

When you keep decorating year after year when you know
no one's coming around


----------



## Evil Andrew

When you keep decorating year after year , and the crowd doubles every year...


----------



## Goblin

If you ain't decorating, you're planning what you're gonna do next year


----------



## Evil Andrew

...when you hand out 700 pieces of candy


----------



## debbie5

..you realize you are VERY close to becoming a potential-Halloween-prop-material hoarder.


----------



## Goblin

You go in a hole buying stuff for your haunt


----------



## Evil Andrew

...when you check craigslist every single day, hoping to find a cheap, scratch-n-dent casket


----------



## Goblin

You bring junk home from the landfill to use in your haunt


----------



## Evil Andrew

....when it's only 3 weeks after Haloween, and you start planning how to expand your 2011 haunt


----------



## Goblin

When neighbors ask you for advice


----------



## rottincorps

you put in for vacation for next year to make sure your not working the 29th, 30th and 31st of Oct.


----------



## Goblin

You look for props while on vacation


----------



## debbie5

You say this to your spouse:
"I'm not a HOARDER! Hoarders keep **garbage**... my stuff isn't garbage: I have a planned USE for each thing I keep...I just gotta make it. "


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> When neighbors ask you for advice


...when neighbors ask to buy your props


----------



## Goblin

You have 10 ideas in your head before you get one completed


----------



## beelce

You make props while on vacation..


----------



## Plastic Ninja

When you hang a body from a tree. In July.


----------



## Goblin

When you work on props more than play this game


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

when you ask the caregivers at your grandmother's nursing home for any dentures that might not be needed when the previous owner has moved on to the next level in life. (yeah its happened...)


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

when you get a letter from Canada post asking you to remove your drop down spider or else the mail will not get delivered.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaha!


----------



## Goblin

When traffic gets jammed up by someone checking out your haunt


----------



## Spooky Chick

Small children scream then cry uncontrollably when they see you and you laugh(uncontrollably) and hi-five the ghoul next to you!


----------



## debbie5

..you realize the pointy toed shoecovers you used for your witch's costume will also work for your Christmas elf costume (now if I could just FIND them!)


----------



## Goblin

You leave Halloween decorations up all year long


----------



## Evil Andrew

You start to think about how you could paint glow-in-the-dark skeleton bones on your dogs so you could use them as actors in your haunt


----------



## debbie5

...I actually asked my husband if I could dig our long dead dog up & use the bones. He thought I was horrid. I think of it as recycling & umm..visiting with the dog...?


----------



## autumnghost

Oh Debbie - that's kinda oogie. 
... when you're planning your haunt while decorating the Christmas tree


----------



## debbie5

(well, in other cultures..like Mexican...they dig up their RELATIVES, party with them and then re-interr them on Day Of The Dead..I'm sure my dog wouldn't mind being in my cemetery in a doghouse). ??? no?? LOL...


----------



## Goblin

When you make props out of dead friends and relatives


----------



## Haunted Spider

When you re-decorate a room around bucky's and a few masks. hmm.. What color would highlight the bucky well. Green and Dark purplish/black it is


----------



## Goblin

You walk around the grocery stores looking for props instead of something
to eat!


----------



## Haunted Spider

you contemplate asking for a prop for valentines day when your spouse asks what you want.


----------



## Spooky1

When you give Halloween themed gifts on any holiday, including Valentine's day.


----------



## Haunted Spider

When you search craigslist every day for nothing in particular but you know something on there will make a great prop.


----------



## Goblin

You see roadkill as a potential prop


----------



## Haunted Spider

did that once Goblin, we set up a racoon with a beer bottle in his hand by a fence post. Absolutely hysterical when some lady came by and informed us that some mean people did this and She was bringing it home to bury it. I have got to find that picture. 

You come across a deer ribcage in the woods and you just have to take it home for your graveyard.


----------



## Goblin

You ask your dying grandmother if she'd mind if you used her as prop in your
haunt for Halloween


----------



## Haunted Spider

wow, that's a little over the top. 

When you go to pick up peg board for your workshop at a store closing and look at everything else as potential prop supplies. Should have brought more money. dang


----------



## Goblin

When you start looking at forum members as potential props!


----------



## GrimmEverafter

...when as you come close to stopping trick-or-treating, your entire family yells at you for starting plans for next year.


----------



## Spooky1

^ you plan family vacations around locations you can tour cemeteries for haunt ideas.


----------



## debbie5

...when you start scorning "cute" decorations for Halloween.


----------



## Haunted Spider

When you think about slashing the cute inflatables in your neighbors yards.


----------



## debbie5

..when you wonder why some people leave their Xmas lights up on their house all year long, but your family expects your Halloween crap to be put away within a week.


----------



## Haunted Spider

+1 brains to Debbie. If I could figure out how to like a post, I would. 

... When you are still trying to find places for your props and it is February.


----------



## Goblin

When you are working on haunts for 2011-2015


----------



## Just Whisper

Spiderclimber said:


> +1 brains to Debbie. If I could figure out how to like a post, I would.
> 
> ... When you are still trying to find places for your props and it is February.


I also love Debbies post. Kudos.

And to Spider...It is Feb...And I just don't know where to put it all. Good post.


----------



## badger

...you're prepared to spend upwards of a few thousand dollars attending conventions across the country and not expecting any kind of reward other than having a good time...


----------



## Haunted Spider

....You attend said conventions and feel totally normal in full burn make up.


----------



## Goblin

You wear a Halloween costume all year round


----------



## Haunted Spider

Who says it is a costume? What If I just like wearing a trench coat and battle axe?


----------



## debbie5

...when you feel 100% comfortable admitting here you (I) still have some Halloween crap on the porch under a tarp, stray Xmas hats & things that never got truly put away (tucked in a buffet drawer isn't "putting it away") as well as Valentine's crap still on the windows and a window display of a nativity scene that slid under the bed, that keeps getting vacuumed around, while saying "I gotta put that away".


----------



## debbie5

And a 3 foot blucky skelly on the dining room table....for no obvious reason.


----------



## Goblin

You have Halloween stuff on display 365 days a year


----------



## debbie5

..you constanlty troll the clearance sections of Target & drugstores, looking for anything that can be used for your haunt ("Oooo! Bright green eyeshadow! That will work!")


----------



## Haunted Spider

^I have done that, and it is funnier when you buy it as a guy. haha


----------



## Goblin

You rescue junk from the trash truck cause you think you can make
a prop out of it


----------



## Haunted Spider

You see your car covered in ice and you want to take a picture of it and try to recreate the effect on a zombie.


----------



## Goblin

You ask the funeral home if they have any used caskets to sell


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

You know you are a true haunter when the monsters in your basement constantly move around....and you are not quite sure you were the one that moved them


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the HVAC guy is afraid to go into your basement because of all the monsters down there.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

...you buy all the after season props you can afford to use as bedroom decor, and spazz over anything even remotely Halloween related you can find during other holidays.


----------



## Haunted Spider

you build your costume for the following year based on a costume party theme at a convention.


----------



## autumnghost

...you watch the Daytona 500 and when they talk about the Styrofoam walls being a great safety feature you think of all of the stuff you could make out of all that Styro.


----------



## Haunted Spider

you want to cry when you see a construction dumpster and know you can't have whats in there.


----------



## Bodybagging

you quit your dayjob, put your fx company on indefinite hiatus, move to your haunted house with no electricity, no running water, no heat so that you can work on it year round. wait this is supposed to be a game not MY LIFE! but yeah Im a real Haunter!


----------



## Goblin

You put a second mortgage on your house buying props


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

You know you are a true haunter when you keep spirit gum remover in your medicine cabinet next to your moisturizer, toothbrush, and deodorant.


----------



## Haunted Spider

When you plan your house projects around what can be finished before September 15th and not a day later.


----------



## Goblin

You raid a farmer's pumpkin patch for pumpkins


----------



## Haunted Spider

You consider turning your front yard into a pumpkin patch for a theme.


----------



## Goblin

You watch horror movies for prop ideas


----------



## Haunted Spider

^you watch horror movies for your next years costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..your costume is so good you get hired to star in a horror movie:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

... you get new props made every year, but those home repairs keep getting put off until next year.


----------



## Goblin

When a doctor amputates someone's limbs and you ask him "Can I have that?"


----------



## debbie5

...when you are afraid to admit to friends and family how much Halloween is actually always on the back burner of your brain...that not a day goes by when you don't somehow think of Halloween.


----------



## autumnghost

When you have a pile of stuff that other people consider trash in your office/cube that you're going to take home and build props with.


----------



## PirateLady

When you finally realize your husband has been finding some good stuff for props < what you use to think as junk> and now you start looking for stuff everywhere you go.


----------



## Haunted Spider

you watch youtube haunt videos all year long and watch the same ones over and over to gleen ideas.


----------



## Goblin

You steal bodies from he morgue for your haunt


----------



## PirateLady

You spend hours looking at old castles and stonework to get ideas for your faux columns for your cemetery.


----------



## Goblin

When you put on a hockey mask and hijack someone else's haunt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

When your ringtone is "halloween"


----------



## Goblin

You use the stuff family members throw away for props


----------



## PirateLady

When you go dumpster diving and don't care what the neighbors think.


----------



## autumnghost

You doodle ideas for a new prop while in a snoozer of a meeting.


----------



## Goblin

You're designing props in your sleep


----------



## debbie5

When you run out of room for new crap/props, you start scavenging for replacement parts or upgrades for the crap you already have. I'm guilty!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

When your friends give you their junk for props even when you don't ask


----------



## Goblin

You ask the great Halloween God for new props


----------



## Johnmonster

When you watch the "Hoarders" reality show and instead of recoiling in disgust, you grab a pen to sketch out what's revealed at the lowest levels of accumulated junk.


----------



## debbie5

Johnmonster said:


> When you watch the "Hoarders" reality show and instead of recoiling in disgust, you grab a pen to sketch out what's revealed at the lowest levels of accumulated junk.


Yeah, sometimes I think I'm only one gene away from being a hoarder. I could see how it happens..


----------



## The Halloween Lady

People from your forums show up in your dreams. (and you don't even know what they look like)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

when you have that nightmare about not getting your haunt running in time for trick-or-treat


----------



## Goblin

You go prop hunting inthe cemetery at midnight......with a shovel


----------



## PirateLady

When you start visiting cemeteries and there is no funeral.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

When you only photograph old cemeteries


----------



## Goblin

When you steal....er...borrow tombstones from the cemetery


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You tell your kids you will haunt them forever if the bury in modern "generic" cemetery.


----------



## Goblin

You plan to come back and haunt your haunt after your dead


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There is always a halloween item in view.


----------



## debbie5

Haunted Bayou said:


> There is always a halloween item in view.


LOL! TRUE! (looking at apothecary jar full of foam heads on entertainment cabinet)


----------



## Johnmonster

You're getting some routine blood work done when the doctor announces that somehow, your veins and arteries are now full of Karo syrup and food coloring.

Unfazed, you ask for the exact combination of food coloring for future reference.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...all your work clothes are caked with flour paste, monster mud, and acrylic paint


----------



## curley

... there is still fake blood stains in your driveway...


----------



## Goblin

You see Walmart merchandise as possible props


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^when your Jason Voorhies prop scares the plumber and it isn't halloween
(true story)


----------



## Goblin

You use roadkill as props


----------



## Hairazor

You go to a thrift store with your daughter looking for a particular outfit for your prop body and find just the right thing but say to your daughter I'm not spending that much money for a dummy and the person closest to you says that's no way to talk to your daughter. (Whew, long sentence)


----------



## Ramonadona

Your family watches the show "Hoarders" waiting to see if you will be on there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....you are on a first-name basis with employees of the local Walgreen's because you've been stopping in two or three times a day to ask if they have their $30 skellies out of storage yet.


----------



## Hairazor

When someone needs a Halloween type item and they ask if you have one and you always do


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The folks at ACE no longer think you are a plumber when you show up every week for PVC, but ask "what new craziness are you working on now?"


----------



## randomr8

Every kid in the neighborhood says hello to you (with something like respect). People at work do too 'cause they don't know where you find the time.


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


> You use roadkill as props


Now that rocks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's September and you're having nightmares that you aren't ready for Halloween....it's the big night and you forgot...there is no candy...no yard props...the house isn't ready...not even a pumpkin.


----------



## Goblin

When you ask your neighbors to pose as props


----------



## Hairazor

You never get rid of old white sheets because they may come in handy for props


----------



## Goblin

When you visit wreck scenes looking for props


----------



## Darcula

...you visit a certain rotten website to see how vomit, guts, and broken bones really look.


----------



## graveyardmaster

when your trolley is full of halloween goodies.....then you get those side-eyes look from people at the chec-out....


----------



## Darcula

when most of the candy you buy is for yourself and not the TOTs!
(the good stuff too, like the white chocolate crunchy heads....)


----------



## Goblin

You hold a seance to try and drum up real ghosts for your haunt


----------



## the bloody chef

You almost cause accidents slamming on your brakes when spotting something at 'Curbies'


----------



## Goblin

You attend autopsies to get pointers


----------



## the bloody chef

You practice your zombie walk in the supermarket in May


----------



## Goblin

You borrow corpses from funeral homes till after Halloween


----------



## the bloody chef

You start buying candy in June


----------



## RoxyBlue

....you walk through a thrift shop saying "I could corpse that...."


----------



## Copchick

...when you watch Faceoff and say, "Hell, I can do better than that, Autumn!" (and really mean it)


----------



## the bloody chef

YKYATHW all you want for Christmas is Dremel accessories, Rigid and Buckies


----------



## Goblin

You ask forum members if they'd like to be a part of your haunt


----------



## Ramonadona

...you find a big black dead crow in your back yard and wish you had taken up taxidermy!


----------



## rottincorps

...you know the $1.00 black light bulbs at wall mart don't work


----------



## [email protected]

When this family portrait is displayed year-round.


----------



## Ramonadona

...when your "Happy Place Thoughts" are filled with what others would consider nightmares!


----------



## Goblin

Commercials give you prop ideas


----------



## awokennightmare

people in stores look at you weird when you tell them what the stuff your buying is for!(Halloween props)


----------



## Hairazor

You go to sleep plotting your next pumpkin styling


----------



## awokennightmare

When storage is an actual concern that seems to grow!


----------



## scareme

You answer duplicate questions in the game thread because you have that much to say about Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare

Your neighbors ask about your display months before the season.


----------



## scareme

All the neighbors call you, The Halloween Lady.


----------



## awokennightmare

When you never stop thinking about the haunt!


----------



## Goblin

You dream about building props in your sleep


----------



## scareme

You sleep with your props.


----------



## Goblin

You collect more junk than the junkman!


----------



## Slick90

When your neighbor tells you things like;

I saw someone park their car to get out and take pictures of all your Halloween stuff(it's the beginning of augustand I've been decorated for over two weeks at this point of the remark) yesterday.

When your neighbors husband tells you that his wife goes all out for Halloween, yes, but she atleast waits until its time to decorate (with blow up mickey mouses and winnie the poohs smh) and I think to myself what do you mean "when it's TIME" When is it not the time?

and when you capitalize Halloween before you even think about capitalizing a month


----------



## george_darkhill

when you cough up pink foam snow


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

When you spend a small fortune at a gum ball machine, not for the toys, but for the plastic containers the toys are in.


----------



## drevilstein

When for every project you finish, you add four more to the list (for next year's haunt)


----------



## drevilstein

When you get really offended when people say they don't like Halloween!


----------



## kauldron

When you do a better job painting your tombstones then you do painting your kitchen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True dat!


...you see people you haven't met before while out walking the dog and they say "Oh, you're the Halloween people!".


----------



## randomr8

When your wife changes her Facebook status to "Halloween Widow"


----------



## Frightmaster-General

...when Lurch is afraid to ring your doorbell.


----------



## DocK

When you walk up to a register at a local store with just a small tombstone and the girl behind it says: "Wow... you're early for Halloween, we've just put everything up today." 
And all you can think of is: "It's mid september, why did you wait so long?", but also you're thinking: "You call this everything?  Where's the cool stuff?"


----------



## Goblin

If your haunt survives weather and vandals


----------



## DocK

When all your decorations are ready, and you have to wait to put them out because you'll be going on a trip soon...


----------



## Goblin

You can wait till the last minute and still get it all done!


----------



## highbury

You plan your vacation to a city based on their haunted houses.


----------



## Spooky1

You visit out of state family when there happens to be a haunt convention nearby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and said out-of-state family totally understands why you're doing it


----------

